# Probiotics after antibiotics



## Floinksy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry guys, I have looked on this site and elsewhere about this but how long do you continue to give probiotics for after a 5 day course of antibiotics?

I have the dosage worked out. The bottle says about when and how long for breeders and non-breeders as a general tonic but nothing about after antibiotics.

Would it be just one day or a bit longer?

Thanks.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It might be best to call the vet and enquire when it's safe to give them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would recommend giving the probiotics for 5 days after finishing a 5 day course of antibiotics.

However, if you are using Apple Cider Vinegar as a natural probiotic (after the course of antibiotics) the ACV can be given 2-3 times a week on an ongoing basis.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------

